# Große "Lullerrunde"....



## Beppo (14. August 2003)

Moin Moin,
es ist wieder soweit. Die 33KW neigt nich dem Ende und es wird daher Zeit die "große Lullerrunde" zu fahren... 
Start soll wieder mal sein am Sonntag den *17.08.03* vom Fußball-Stadion-Parkplatz in Geesthacht an der B5 um *11.00 Uhr* 
Über Geesthacht-Heidberge, Escheburg, Dassendorf, Friedrichsruh, Aumühle, einen Teil der Bergedorf-Tour, an der Aue entlang, Hohenhorn, Geesthacht, Grünhof, Schnakenbeck nach Lauenburg...
Es wird einen hohen Asphaltanteil geben, wenige Höhenmeter und wenig Regen 
Verpflgungsstationen wird es reichlich geben und die Aussicht auf ein kühlendes Bad mit Chance auch. Anschließend nach Zeit, Lust und Laune auch etwas zu nagen im Feuervogel...
Etwa 70Km und 6 Stunden. Also eine schöne *Lullerrunde* ?!

Wer kommt mit?

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## *blacksheep* (14. August 2003)

Moin Beppo,

was verstehst Du denn unter "wenig Höhenmetern" ??  Unter normalen(=wirklich wenig Höhenmeter) Umständen würde ich mir die 70 KM doch schon glatt zutrauen... 

Liebe Grüße von Janus (und auch von Outbreak)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (15. August 2003)

Moin Moin,
also, wenn wir die "normale" Geesthacht-Runde fahren, kommen etwa 700-800 hm zusammen. Mit etwas Pech auch 701-801 hm, je nach Häufigkeit der "Pannen"... 
Ich schätze mal, dass wir so auf 900-1000hm kommen werden.

Auf gehts,
Beppo


----------



## Buddy (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Ich schätze mal, dass wir so auf 900-1000hm kommen werden.
> *



Du und Deine "Lullerrunden"


----------



## Ente on a bike (15. August 2003)

Ich hätte super lust da mitzufahren aber die Entfernung schaff ich dann doch noch nicht so ganz! Frag mich nochmal in einem Jahr 
hehe...

Was heisst lullerrunde? Was ist für dich luller daran?

Ich kenn aber ziemlich viele leute aus Geesthacht...

Gruss
Basti


----------



## madbull (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *...
> Es wird einen hohen Asphaltanteil geben, wenige Höhenmeter und wenig Regen...*



Mensch Beppo,  nicht  !!!  

Nur beim Asphalt bin ich mir unsicher bei der Streckenbeschreibung: Ist das nun ne MTB-Tour oder geht's echt viel über diese komischen schwarzen Asphaltbänder? Manchmal ist Beppo ECHT schwierig zu verstehen...   

SCHADE, dass ich ich weg bin, denn sonst wär ich da!


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Ich schätze mal, dass wir so auf 900-1000hm kommen werden.
> *



Hmm, naja, tjäääää, WENN`S SCHEEEEEEEEEE MACHT !!!??!!!

Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meiner Müller-Milch....  

Aber sei vorgewarnt! Nächstes Jahr fahr ich da locker mit!  

Ganz lieben Gruss von

Janus


----------



## Gerrit (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *
> SCHADE, dass ich ich weg bin, denn sonst wär ich da!   *



Das ist...irgendwie ziemlich einleuchtend! Denke mal, dieses herausragende Zitat wird in die Geschichte der IBC-Nord eingehen    

grinsend,
gerrit


----------



## Beppo (15. August 2003)

Moin Moin,

Lullerrunde: ist eine Tour, die weder auf Zeit noch auf Höchstleitung basiert, lediglich der Spaß, die "Herusforderung" und das gemeinsame Biken stehen im Vordergrund ( Quelle: Biker-Bibel frei nach Elmar Moser ) 

Hoher Asphaltanteil: ist relativ! Die Straßenbaumeister waren so nett und haben jeweils rechts neben der Fahrbahn einen schmalen Streifen freigelassen, damit der MTB-Biker seine hochwertigen Reifen artgerecht nutzen kann. Leider hat der Kumpel vom Straßenbaumeister in regelmäßigen Abständen so komische Stangen auf den ohnehin schon schmalen Streifen eingegraben. Die kann man aber umfahren. Auf der großen Lullerrunde haben die beiden mit Sicherheit, auf diese Art und Weise, 30Km einen sehr schwierigen Trail gebaut 

Höhenmeter: kein Kommentar...  ( hält sich wirklich in echt und ohne schei***, sehr bedeckt, also es sind gar nicht so viele, vielleicht ein paar, aber wenn man´s genau nimmt, naja, ähhh, wenn wir sonst im Gegensatz die Elbe hochfahren... 

@Alex: hier wird nicht gekniffen! Wir fahren alle zusammen. Zu jeder Zeit ist die Streckenführung variabel. 

@Ente on an  Bike: dann ist das für Dich doch wie Heimaturlaub?

@Buddy: Lullerrunde gut beschrieben, gelle?

@all: ich bin member im Käpten Blaubeer Club...

Sodenn, bis dann. Gruß,
Beppo


----------



## Buddy (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *@Buddy: Lullerrunde gut beschrieben, gelle?
> *



ja, klasse  

Ich erinnere mich nur an meine erste Tour, das war auch  eine "Lullerrunde" von Dir. Waren letztendlich ~40 km und ~700 hm in den HaBe. Klar für Dich/euch ne Lullerrunde aber für nen blutigen Anfänger doch recht hart 

Naja, habe im Mom. kein Bike und kann somit auch net mitkommen, aber sobald ich wieder ein Bike habe, werde ich jede mögliche Lullertour mitnehmen 

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Beppo (15. August 2003)

Moin Moin,

@Buddy: an "diese" Lullerrunde kann ich mich auch noch recht gut erinnern. Ich habe nach der Tour, oder sogar noch eine Woche danach, einen auf´n Sack bekommen. ( Hi Steffi... )  " ...war zu schnell..., ...keine Lullerrunde!"
 Ey, ey Käpt´n. Aber 70 Km in 6 Std sollte doch für sich sprechen. Oder?

Apropo, wat is´n mit Meik? Musst Du malochen?

Gruß, 
Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (15. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *...
> Apropo, wat is´n mit Meik? Musst Du malochen?
> ...*


Nö, ich bin bei Freunden in Kiel zu Besuch und übernachte auch von Samstag auf Sonntag da. Und fahre dann einfach mal bei dem wöchentlichen Kieler Termin am Sonntag um 10:00 mit, mit dem Singlespeeder. Mal neue Strecken, an der Schwentine, am Westensse und am Steilufer entlang, wird landschaftlich sicher sehr reizvoll! Und dann vielleicht noch mit dem SSer nach Hause geradelt nach Timmendorf...

Ansonsten wär ich natürlich dabeigewesen! Trotzdem viel Spaß euch beiden...


----------



## Thol (15. August 2003)

Moin Beppo,

irgendwie ruftst Du immer zu Deiner Local Lullerrund auf, wenn ich am WE arbeiten muss    . 

Trotzdem viel Spass @all  

Gruss
Olaf

Ach ja, falls Beppo zu schnell wird, ein kleiner Bremsfallschirm wirkt Wunder


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *@Alex: hier wird nicht gekniffen! Wir fahren alle zusammen. Zu jeder Zeit ist die Streckenführung variabel.
> *



Ok...hast mich überzeugt....   

Dann werde ich mich heute mal ein wenig schonen und ein paar Teller Pasta in mich reinschaufeln!   Das reisst mich dann morgen jeden Berg hoch!  

Bis denne,

Alex


----------



## OBRADY (16. August 2003)

Halli, Hallo..
Ich fahr auch mal mit, hoffe ich finde den mir unbekannten Treffpunkt.
Bis denne
Gruß Anja


----------



## spacerider (16. August 2003)

Na die Startzeit ist ja einigermassen human auch für Weitreisende Und ich muss nicht mal durch den Tunnel 
Ich versuche also pünktlich zu erscheinen. Bitte die Sonnenbrillen anlegen wenn der "gelbe Blitz" erscheint.

@ Janus: Der sportlicher Lullereffekt ist also gesichert.

@all: cutomorrow
Martin


----------



## Eichkatz (16. August 2003)

hi ho Leute


bin morgen auch dabei. 
Wird bestimmt nen spaaßßßßßßß. 

die Zunge muß soweit raushängen, daß man schon fast das Profil der Stollen drauf hat. Hi Hi Hi    

Gruß
Eichkatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (17. August 2003)

Moin Leute,

man muss nicht im Deister gewesen sein, um einer Tour den Stempel "EINFACH NUR ENDGEIL" aufdrücken zu können! Die heutige Tour hat diesen Stempel weiss Gott verdient... Leckere Trails, nette Steigungen und auch mal ein fetter Downhill! Bikerherz was willst Du mehr ?? Nur um zu beweisen, wie geil ich die Tour fand, küsste ich auch gleich (auf Kosten von Beppo´s Erste-Hilfe-Set, ein dickes Danke nochmal) den Geesthachter Boden!  

Fazit: Nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dabei und danach wieder und dann wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder....  

Hier noch meine Tourdaten:

Distanz: 74 KM
V avg: 14,5 km/h
V max: 46,1 km/h
HM auf: 535
HM ab : 509

Liebe Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Beppo (17. August 2003)

*Erstmals Patrität beim Biken...* 

Jepp, erstmals Parität beim Biken. Doris, Anja, Steffi. Alex, Martin und ich...und um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen: es war lustig. Es war lustig zu hören, wie sich die Themenauswahl in der "großen Pause" bei Kaffee und Kuchen wandelte. War doch sonst zu hören: hast du schon das neue Bike von Scott gesehen, oder welche Speichen mit welchen Nippeln, oder welche Pelle mit wieviel Luftdruck, was macht wo wann welche  Geräusche und so weiter. Dieses mal konnte man(n) etwas über Fische deren Namen ich noch nie gehört hatte und deren Zubereitung lernen, Bikeschuhe und Wochenmärkte War schon stark.

Ganz nebenbei waren wir auch biken. Die "Daten" hat Alex schon geschrieben. Wir sind nicht die komplette andedachte Tour gefahren, sonst hätten wir wohl 100Km auf der Uhr gehabt. Der Asphaltanteil war erheblich geringer und auch die Höhenmeter waren deutlich weniger. 

In meinem Eingangsbericht hatte ich etwas von Elmar Moser geschrieben. Eine Passage hätte in der Tat von ihm stammen können. Der Trail um den Pfahl-See in Friedrichruh. Mehrfach mußten wir die Bikes tragen um über kleine Bäche zu gelangen und zu guter Letzt war auch noch die kleine Brücke verschwunden und so mußte ein noch größeres Hindernis überwunden werden. Hat aber Spaß gemacht.

Alles in Allem hatte die Lullerrund, so Denke ich, tatsächlich einen Charackter einer lockeren Radtour. Ich hatte zwar noch versucht um 14.00 Uhr das Tempo anzuziehen ( Startzeit am Müllberg  ), 
aber der Versuch stieß auf keinerlei Gegenliebe...

Sodenn, ich denke es hat allen Spaß gemacht. Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Gruß,
Beppo:daumen


----------



## spacerider (17. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Erstmals Patrität beim Biken... *


Find ich immer gut



> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> * Ich hatte zwar noch versucht um 14.00 Uhr das Tempo anzuziehen ( Startzeit am Müllberg  ),
> aber der Versuch stieß auf keinerlei Gegenliebe... *


*  Ich wollte schon.  




Original geschrieben von Beppo 
Sodenn, ich denke es hat allen Spaß gemacht. Bis zum nächsten Mal.
Gruß,
Beppo:daumen 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


 Hat Spaß gemacht! Auch wenn ich mich heute abend nicht ganz ausgelastet fühle.
Gerne wieder.
Martin*


----------



## Ente on a bike (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beppo _
> *Erstmals Patrität beim Biken...
> *



Was heisst Patrität?


----------



## Buddy (18. August 2003)

Also Alex, wenn Du diese Tour geschafft hast, dann sehen wir Dich ja wohl jetzt auch regelmäßig in den HaBe, oder ?


----------



## spacerider (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ente on a bike _
> *
> 
> Was heisst Patrität?  *


 Is doch klar. Gleich viele gute und schlechte Bikes - also z.B. zwei gute Scott zwei .. CD .
Oder drei mal Fully und drei mal HT oder drei mal blond und drei mal dunkel 
Diesmal war allerdings die geschlechtsspeziefische Mischung gemeint die ausgewogen harmonierte.
Gruss Martin


----------



## Ente on a bike (18. August 2003)

@spacerider ... ah yo danke! Man muss sein allgemeinwissen ja immer auf dem aktuellen stand halten!


----------



## STEF1 (18. August 2003)

Ja, hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht und war tatsächlich eine ganz entspannte Tour und rundherum ein toller Tag. Bin immer wieder überrascht, wie schön die Gegend bei Geesthacht zum biken ist und bin beim nächsten mal garantiert wieder dabei...STEFFI


----------



## Eichkatz (18. August 2003)

so so ihr hattet also nen tollen tag  

solch eine sch.. 
daß mir gestern früh noch in HH hinten ne speiche weggebrochen ist 
ganz urplötzlich auf nem radweg            kotz!!!

hatte mich tierisch gefreut aufs ordentlich paar stunden durchtreten 

wann gibts denn allsbald die nächste schon fast tagestour????  
doch hoffentlich in ner mio lichtjahren, oder!    

@alex, danke, daß du mich noch schnell zurück gebracht hast  vormittags schon schieben wäre nicht gerade ne herrlichkeit gewesen


aber klein biky ist voraussichtlich heute abend wieder heil   

Gruß, Eichkatz


----------



## Outbreak (18. August 2003)

Hi Eichkatz,

freut mich zu hören, dass Dein Bike heute Abend wieder ganz ist!

Du hast mir gestern richtig leid getan!

Bist Du denn am Sonntag mit am Alsterwanderweg dabei?

Lieben Gruss,

Outbreak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spacerider _
> *
> Hat Spaß gemacht! Auch wenn ich mich heute abend nicht ganz ausgelastet fühle.
> Gerne wieder.
> Martin *



Moin Martin,

ich für meinen Teil fühle mich immer noch ziemlich ausgelastet. Irgendwie hab ich keinen einzigen Muskel und keinen einzigen Knochen im Leib, der mir NICHT weh tut....  

Naja, alles was nicht unmittelbar zum Tode führt, soll ja bekanntlich abhärten...  

Also: Wann gibt´s die nächste Geesthacht Tour ?? Wenn wir morgens um 9 starten, schaffen wir auch locker die 100 KM...   Nur schneller fahren dürfen wir nicht...  (naja, ein klein wenig vielleicht doch!)

Gruß,

Janus

P.S. Wenn Du Dich mal wieder richtig ausgelastet fühlen willst, dann melde Dich hier an!


----------



## Outbreak (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _*
> P.S. Wenn Du Dich mal wieder richtig ausgelastet fühlen willst, dann melde Dich hier an!  *


@spacerider
Tja, aber die Auslastung kommt dann aber höchstens durch die An- und Abreise mit dem Fahrrad zustande  (zumindest eine Annäherung... )

Doch wohl eher nicht durch die Tour an sich, oder?! 

cu,

Outbreak


----------



## OBRADY (18. August 2003)

Kann mich dem geschriebenen nur anschließen. Mir hats super viel Spaß gemacht.
Die Geend ist klasse und das das Geschlechterverhältnis so ausgegelichen war fand ich auch super angenehm.
Also unbedingt wiederholen.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Martinbaby (18. August 2003)

Wieso war ich eigentlich nicht dabei 

Zu viele km?  
Zu viel Asphalt?  
Zu lullig ?  

Schön blöde! 

Hatte auch nix anders vor  

OK, haben Autos geguckt. Biken hätte bestimmt mehr Spaß gemacht, wie ich das hier so lese. also bis zum nächsten mal!!!


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (18. August 2003)

War eine nette und entspannte Tour, für einen Sonntag, wo man doch Ruhen soll, angepasst........
Außerdem hatte ich noch mit dem Jetlag ein wenig zu kämpfen, und habe mich dann zusammengerissen, und bin fast bis zum Schluss gefahren.

Ich hoffe, nichts Wesentliches verpasst zu haben.

Beppo und Kai, denkt an den 21.9. in Ratzeburg, ich habe heute schon einmal angefangen Strasse zu trainieren. Schließlich möchte ich doch endlich einmal meinen Traum in die Tat umsetzen und Erste werden. Hö, Hö, Hö ))

Spacerider, ich habe Dich noch nie so lebenslustig wie gestern gesehen, war es ev. das paritätische Verhältnis, dass Dich zum Schwatzen gebracht hat.

Bis demnächst,
Doris


----------

